# ID Full Body vs. ID Mini Body



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

What are the parameters for when one is better than the other to use? Is the full body always the best if it will fit?

Is one better tonality than the other? I am assuming the full can utilize a lower crossover point? Is the full more efficient?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Its been covered a dozen or more times

but to rehash

Full Body--larger, can play lower, usually down to 650hz or so. Typical Xo point is 650-800hz at 24db/octave

minibody--smaller, more mounting options. Xo point usually 1khz or above. has a harder cross fire angle so is better for imaging.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I didn't see it covered in the HLCD section.. 

What is the "cross fire angle"? Does that mean it disperses more toward the center of the vehicle?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

search my friend
lots of info already about horns, which was the reason so many people wanted just a section for horns

yeh, if you look the flare, the minis flare at a much steeper rate than the full size.
so it directs energy toward the center to help with establishing a more focused center image.

downside is if you have a large center console, it fires almost directly into that


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

JOey, I thought I told you this on another forum...lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Jason, those questions were specifically answered in any post I remember on "other" forums.. 

I now own a full body set and a mini set and a pair of ID CD1pro drivers. I can fit either in the Element. I plan on trying them both out. I am assuming that I need to stay around the 1.2k xover point with either horn?


----------



## fredswain (Jan 19, 2011)

Although I have lots of experience installing horns, I don't have them in my current daily driver but would like to at some point. It is a 2011 Camry. I can fit either body horn in it but the minis would be best to ensure that my feet don't touch them. I would actually prefer the larger body design in this car though as I don't want the aggressive cross fire aim of the minis. I would love to have a set of mini horns that were of the large horn design, just on a smaller scale. The minis were basically a smaller version of the old wide body horns that were used in the Impala. They were a little different of course in addition to size but the crossfire pattern was the same. I wish the large standard body horns had a mini counterpart of the same aim.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

hmm suddenly wondering if I should give the mini bodies a shot vs my full


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Eric told me to use the full body due to the big center console in my E46. 
As Mic stated, the hard crossfire angle of the minis might leave you with a dip in the freq if you don't treat a big center console. 

Kelvin


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

<--------- E36 and always used Mini bodies


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I think I recall Eric saying the minis will have a little more topend sparkle compared to the full size.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

fish said:


> I think I recall Eric saying the minis will have a little more topend sparkle compared to the full size.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


That is correct. 

Kelvin


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

fish said:


> I think I recall Eric saying the minis will have a little more topend sparkle compared to the full size.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


Horns are a physical low pass filter, therefore a long horn will have less on the top end than a short horn. You can always "bring it back" by shelving the midrange. I'd guess that's what the notch filter is there for in the passive crossover.

Not saying one is better than the other, I haven't heard either, just saying that you can shape the frequency response to offset the high end rolloff.

Having said that, there's an AES paper from about twenty years ago where listeners subjectively preferred shallow to deep horns.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a cadillac eldorado which has a pretty big center console. I've used to both mini and full bodies.. The mini's despite having a big center console do image ALOT better. The center is super focused with the minis, it's pretty crazy. With the fullbodies my stage is alot bigger and less focused. In my car the fullbodies fit very well though and the driver touches the firewall and the mouth extends just past the gap in my dash.. It's a great fit. The full bodies are tonally a bit more realistic. The lower midrange is better and I think that's why. The mini's tend to sound very "pretty", if your a fan of acoustic guitars and sparkle then they would be more your taste. The full bodies are a bit more powerful but boring in a way. EQing I found the full bodies had alot more even response and didn't need nearly as much work. I still really miss my stronger center image. I may switch back soon, I ran the minis for 6 months and the full for about 6 now too.


----------



## veritasz34 (Jul 25, 2011)

I personally liked the larger format horns..Easier fo me to work with.. Always had issues with the toe in for getting a strong center image..But thats just me..


----------



## ƒÆ§tÇµm (Feb 5, 2011)

i wonder how a reverse install would sound?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

install the horns upsidedown? that would aim them at the doors, I bet it would sound weird (or just plain bad)


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

ƒÆ§tÇµm said:


> i wonder how a reverse install would sound?


No center image with a strong left and right. In other words " Very Wrong"

Eric


----------



## Ayanna (Aug 12, 2011)

yes eric agree with u.............


----------

